# Dinan sport



## Lil Red Rockit (4 mo ago)

Here’s an update on my dinan sport piggyback. So far very pleased with the purchase. Yes mileage doesn’t seem to be affected much at all. Turbo lag seems to be decreased a small bit. The biggest gain seem to be in the mid range where you normally drive anyway. I guess earlier models of this tuner had issues with erratic shift points. I’m sure improvements have been made because my shift points are absolutely perfect. If anything the shift points are more controllable with the throttle than they were before. This is in BMWs comfort mode. Sport mode just ups the fun factor a little bit because the shift points keep it right in the big fat meat of the boost. I’ve had plenty of V8 muscle cars over the years but I’m glad to say the little turbo 4 in my 228 would lead most of them for dead. I’ve over modified cars in the past and actually ruined their drive ability. The Dinan sport It’s perfect for the guy who doesn’t want to over modify doesn’t want to run the risk of damage to his engine


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback, im glad to hear you like the Dinan Sport


----------

